# 2 Cooler Master 120MM SickleFlow X vs 1 Cooler MasterJetflo 120 Fan



## saurabh_bansal90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Well i just got cash back voucher from citi bank for 1k (after i bought my HP M1136 Printer) first i was planning to buy the Cooler Master Hyper 212X.

But sadly i dont have the extra funds over 1k to buy the heat sink.

So i'm planning to get Cabinet led fans, now im confused again whether to buy two sickleflow 120 mm or one Jetflo ??

Im having an NZXT Gamma. please also do suggest me where should i place the fans and also if they should be intake or an exhaust.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well i finally bought CM 212X only from Amazon through TheITWarescom for Rs.2823.

Moderator's please delete this thread.


----------

